# Underrated Species Appreciation Thread



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

Do you ever find a species that seems to be that diamond in the rough? Just an absolute gem of a T for it's beauty, it's behavior, it's temperament... But the problem is that is just doesn't seem to get the love it deserves?

For me, it's the _Bumba cabocla_.













B. cabocla - "Teddy"



__ Arachnophoric
__ Nov 28, 2017



						Love this species. Shame that this one is looking male :(
					




Pictured above is my 2" juvenile male, Teddy. I haven't had him long, but he's been nothing but an absolute joy from the start. The first thing I noticed about this species is just how unique they look, slim true-spider legs so velvety black, it'd leave a G. pulchra green with envy. With age, the abdomen follows suit! And the carapace, a wonderful counterpoint to balance out that black with a fiery orange-red that draws the eye, like the center of an exotic flower.

Perhaps it isn't the norm for these guys, but Teddy eats like a beast with a gusto that puts Happy, my A. geniculata, to shame. So food-driven, this guy attacked the stream of water when I tried filling his water dish! Besides that though, he's a relatively slow moving tarantula that likes to take his time as he explores his enclosure. Very curious, and quite bold despite me having heard initially that this species tends to be rather shy. But not Teddy - he hangs out in the open, likely waiting for food to come ambling by!

This species is mainly terrestrial with some digging habits, and seems to be perfectly happy on relatively dry substrate and a water dish present. They're a smaller species, with mature females growing right around the 4-5" mark.

TL;DR - Small, great eater, and a gorgeously unique look both in color and body structure. I'm already looking to pick up another! I mean, heck, the name is even super fun to say! Just try it yourself; _Bumba cabocla, Bumba cabocla, Bumba cabocla...._


So, the conversation point of this thread:

*What is a species you absolutely love that seems to be largely underappreciated in the hobby, and why do you love it so much?*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Love 3


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 8, 2017)

Holothele sanguiniceps 100%.  Similar color pattern to Bumba cabocla, but SO MUCH BETTER!!!  Shimmering iridescence all over the body ranging from dazzling green to reflective purple depending on lighting and angles...  Just such a beautiful tarantula.  I'll post a picture later, remind me to do it lol.






Arachnophoric said:


> diamond in the rough


((A shiny piece of coal, trying to reach my goal, my power of speech, unimpeachable))

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Just such a beautiful tarantula. I'll post a picture later, remind me to do it lol.


You'd better, if you're saying it's better than B. cabocla!


----------



## Rittdk01 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hapalopus sp Columbia.  They are as adorable as a tarantula can be.  Don’t get very big, so housing them permanently is a snap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 8, 2017)

Arachnophoric said:


> You'd better, if you're saying it's better than B. cabocla!


I have both...  and I'm gonna have to say I like my sanguiniceps better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Hapalopus sp Columbia.  They are as adorable as a tarantula can be.  Don’t get very big, so housing them permanently is a snap.


A species I still gotta get, myself. The dwarves don't get enough love!



BobBarley said:


> I have both... and I'm gonna have to say I like my sanguiniceps better.


Depending on the aesthetic then, I may need to test that for myself in the future!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

Too many underrated species to mention. 

2 of the most underrated in my opinion would be Nhandu chromatus and Pterinochilus lugardi. 

Sometimes the common species just dont get the credit they deserve. 













Show some love...



__ KezyGLA
__ Jul 18, 2017
__ 3



						..for the most underrated baboon species <3

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> 2 of the most underrated in my opinion would be Nhandu chromatus and Pterinochilus lugardi.


I've been wanting a N. chromatus for a while now, probably one of the most beautiful NW terrestrials IMO, even moreso than A. geniculata... I don't know much about P. lugardi, but assuming that's what the image is of, that is one _gorgeous_ T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 8, 2017)

D.pentaloris don't get much attention, beautiful looking spiders that web up everything in sight. Great feeding response as well.

I have to agree that N chromatus are crazy gorgeous. But they do seem to get the attention they deserve, from what I've seen anyway.

Another great species I don't hear of often would be Chilobrachys sp. Dyscolus blue. My AF is spectacular, and she only costed me fifteen dollars as an unsexed sling. There are plenty of stunning species out there that dont get the credit they should.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

I was never really into Poecilotheria apart from subfusca. But in the year I have been keeping regalis I have found it to be one of the most striking and bold of the genus. Its another one that is very common but very underrated for sure.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nonnack (Dec 8, 2017)

Heh, I have the same taste as KezyGla  Lugardi is best looking Pterinochilus, but everybody goes for OBT, and regalis is best looking Poecilotheria, but is so common that everybody goes for some more rare ones. 

I like this thread because, I have been thinking about buying something unusual. Like E. olivacea, Sericopelma sp, or Selenocosmia (kovariki looks great), they seems to be great Ts, but not so popular, and I don't understand why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Dec 8, 2017)

_Idiothele mira_, super sweet, blue feet, and it makes trap doors. All around awesome.

_Phormictopus sp_ "full green" and "green femur", big new worlds that are usually overlooked, beautiful colors, don't hide too often, eat well and are usually pretty cheap. I'd take these guys over a pampho any day of the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 8, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I was never really into Poecilotheria apart from subfusca. But in the year I have been keeping regalis I have found it to be one of the most striking and bold of the genus. Its another one that is very common but very underrated for sure.
> 
> View attachment 259827


 +1 Couldn't agree more man. P.regalis are definitely one of my all time favorites. Stunning spiders, but that can be said about pretty much all members of the genus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> _Phormictopus sp_ "full green" and "green femur", big new worlds that are usually overlooked, beautiful colors, don't hide too often, eat well and are usually pretty cheap. I'd take these guys over a pampho any day of the week.


Post some pics man! Would love to see how these look, are your specimens unsexed? I believe only the males go green after they mature.


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I believe only the males go green after they mature.


Females get the colour too though not as vivid.


----------



## Mojo288 (Dec 8, 2017)

Iv got a green femur sling just molted, still un-sexed ( it's still in it's blue stage). I wasn't aware that they were sexually dimorphic. I don't really have many pics, i use my crappy phone cam, but ill try to snap one when i get home, the dude NEVER hides unless it's molting.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 8, 2017)

Too much heretics, still today in _Anno Domini _2017, moved by mere impunity, dislikes the *Goddess**. Bad.

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

- Protect the *Goddess** from heresy v

https://i.imgur.com/j7AtABh.png

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)

Let's not forget our roots, one of the first tarantulas available to the hobby, a tarantula that was one of the first for many of us-- including myself.



























G. porteri! Featuring my lovely lady, Norma Bates.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Love 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Post some pics man! Would love to see how these look, are your specimens unsexed? I believe only the males go green after they mature.


Phormictopus sp. -


'green femur'

https://www.facebook.com/macilacisp...1836.127957453906746/1124639210905227/?type=3


'green gold carapace'

https://www.facebook.com/macilacisp...1836.127957453906746/1124639970905151/?type=3


'full green'

https://www.facebook.com/macilacisp...1836.127957453906746/1124638704238611/?type=3


All adult females

I keep green & gold but still in blue stages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Dec 8, 2017)

And  this is mine young female, bought it as sling' sp green '

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moonohol (Dec 8, 2017)

Harpactira marksi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

Phormictopus is one seriously underrated genus. I cant believe I forgot to mention it first.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 8, 2017)

Aphonopelma chalcodes.

Most people direct new keepers to Grammostola and Brachypelma species (and with good reason) but A. chalcodes is just as good a starter T as any of those in my experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2017)

The #1 most under-rated and under-appreciated (and often unknown) species in the hobby is......

*Thrixopelma cyaneolum*.   (pics @KezyGLA , yours are far better than mine)













0916142040



__ cold blood
__ Feb 23, 2016
__ 1



						cyaneolum
					




Heck, the entire *Thrixopelma *_genus_ is completely and totally under-appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Then #1 most under-rated and under-appreciated (and often unknown) species n the hobby is......
> 
> *Thrixopelma cyaneolum*.   (pics @KezyGLA , yours are far better than mine)
> 
> ...


Agreed !













Cyaneo!



__ KezyGLA
__ Sep 6, 2017
__ 4



						Really looking forward to try and reproduce this species :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Then #1 most under-rated and under-appreciated (and often unknown) species n the hobby is......
> 
> *Thrixopelma cyaneolum*.   (pics @KezyGLA , yours are far better than mine)
> 
> ...





KezyGLA said:


> Agreed !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Added to the wish list for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 8, 2017)

I would say it’s Hapalopus sp. (The Pumpkin Patch)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> *Thrixopelma cyaneolum*. (pics @KezyGLA , yours are far better than mine)


I'll bang a few pics up once the girl I got from @KezyGLA eventually moults.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'll bang a few pics up once the girl I got from @KezyGLA eventually moults.


One of the only people in UK with a juv specimen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'll bang a few pics up once the girl I got from @KezyGLA eventually moults.


im jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'll bang a few pics up once the girl I got from @KezyGLA eventually moults.


You talk about banging and I get all hot under the collar, phew. 



KezyGLA said:


> One of the only people in UK with a juv specimen


Braaaaagggggg.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 8, 2017)

This is the only pic I have of her at the moment, she's currently rocking some pre-moult ghetto booty, hopefully she'll change clothes before the weekend's done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Braaaaagggggg.


He has bragging rights for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You talk about banging and I get all hot under the collar, phew.


Does this also apply if I mention drilling, nailing, screwing, hammering, smashing or piping? Probably a good job I don't have a DIY channel

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 8, 2017)

Euathlus parvulus. Gorgeous, right from the spiderling stage, always visible, high tolerance, a beast when it comes to eating and dead easy husbandry.
I adore my two.
My juvenile female, Orleans.


My juvenile male, Cairo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Does this also apply if I mention drilling, nailing, screwing, hammering, smashing or piping? Probably a good job I don't have a DIY channel


 *fans self* I'd subscribe.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StampFan (Dec 8, 2017)

My Plesiopelma sp. bolivia is pretty cool.  Adult colours at an early age, webs the ground with thick thick think soft silk but is always visible and never hiding.  Movin' around quite a bit.  Lovely colours.  Real little gem.  Unrated more than under-rated!  Also an usual almost football or kidney bean shaped opisthosoma.

Bit of a dainty eater, slower growing, but the pluses outweight the minuses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2017)

@StampFan  I have to agree. I love all Plesiopelma. My sp. bolivia took 6 years to get from 2cm to 3.5". But worth it. Died on me for some unknown reason. Eating and webbing was impressing too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Dec 8, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'll bang a few pics up once the girl I got from @KezyGLA eventually moults.


Hey, I sent some to Kezy from my egg sac - is this one of mine @KezyGLA ?













Phormictopus sp. "green"



__ boina
__ Aug 7, 2017
__ 1



						Subadult male. Rehoused him on the weekend and it was quite, well... interesting.... Honestly...
					




Phormictopus sp. green juvenile

 

Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia juvenile

Both species have been mentioned in this thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## MrTwister (Dec 8, 2017)

I think B. vagans gets overlooked alot. The fluffy B. albo, or any of the red leg/knees seems to get all the brachy love. I find them to be very attractive looking with the jet black carapace, bright red butt, and sweet grey socks. Mine uses its hide to sit on top of. It's always hungry and goes after food with furry. Only dissapears into burrow during pre moult. In my part of the world they are dirt cheap too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2017)

MrTwister said:


> I think B. vagans gets overlooked alot. The fluffy B. albo, or any of the red leg/knees seems to get all the brachy love. I find them to be very attractive looking with the jet black carapace, bright red butt, and sweet grey socks. Mine uses its hide to sit on top of. It's always hungry and goes after food with furry. Only dissapears into burrow during pre moult. In my part of the world they are dirt cheap too.


Totally agree, I consider them to be one of the best looking black ts...I like them a lot more than I thought...and everyone's all over the red legged ones or the curly haired one...but vagans is always the odd sling out, and for $3, they shouldn't be.   I think the low price has a tendency to get them over looked as people as people generally want less common ts, but many of these cheap readily abundant ts are that way because they are enjoyable.













B. vagans



__ cold blood
__ Nov 23, 2017
__ 2



						2+"
					
















vagans



__ cold blood
__ Jun 4, 2017



						B. vagans female
					
















B. vagans



__ cold blood
__ Jun 4, 2017
__ 1



						freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

M


cold blood said:


> Totally agree, I consider them to be one of the best looking black ts...I like them a lot more than I thought...and everyone's all over the red legged ones or the curly haired one...but vagans is always the odd sling out, and for $3, they shouldn't be.   I think the low price has a tendency to get them over looked as people as people generally want less common ts, but many of these cheap readily abundant ts are that way because they are enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My problem is that all I can ever find available are itty bitty slings.

I'm an impatient man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2017)

Arachnophoric said:


> M
> 
> My problem is that all I can ever find available are itty bitty slings.
> 
> I'm an impatient man.


look harder

Heck, even I have juvies available...lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 8, 2017)

P.sazamai... Never will understand why this species flys so low under the radar.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6


----------



## PanzoN88 (Dec 8, 2017)

E. Sp. red seems to be the most underrated species out there simply because they have a slow growth rate. How could anyone pass on this very unusual species (as far as temperament is concerned)?

As for rare tarantulas, E. Sp. yellow: they are similar in many ways to reds, but with the obvious difference in color. I have slings of this species and they are very fascinating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FrDoc (Dec 8, 2017)

In praise of H. Himalayana; they web, they burrow, but you see them a lot.  They're lightning fast, their coloration is simple but defined and bright, Jacks (or Jill's) of all trades, but masters of none, in short, they have it all going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Totally agree, I consider them to be one of the best looking black ts...I like them a lot more than I thought...and everyone's all over the red legged ones or the curly haired one...but vagans is always the odd sling out, and for $3, they shouldn't be.   I think the low price has a tendency to get them over looked as people as people generally want less common ts, but many of these cheap readily abundant ts are that way because they are enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have allways liked vagans myself.. Black on fiery red and bit testy.. Cheap as hell to boot.. What's not to like..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> vagans is always the odd sling out, and for $3, they shouldn't be.


Where are they $3?


----------



## Anoplogaster (Dec 8, 2017)

Juvenile LP freshly molted. Any votes from @cold blood ?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ztesch (Dec 9, 2017)

I really think Brachypelma vagans is seriously underrated.  Black T with a bright red rump.  Plus mine hits crickets like a darn truck and never turns down food.  Also I forgot to add mine has a attitude.  "El Diablo Rojo" ran up my tongs when I was trying to get a mealworm out.  That was the first time that happened, startled the shizit out of me lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kevinlowl (Dec 9, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Juvenile LP freshly molted. Any votes from @cold blood ?


Lasiodora parahybana is the definitive large spider and what you want if you're looking for a tarantula.
Theraphosa spiders would've been it if they weren't an ugly brown color.  (I know LPs don't get as big as Theraphosa)


----------



## TyjTheMighty (Dec 9, 2017)

I can't believe no ones mentioned Nhandu tripepii yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Corine (Dec 9, 2017)

I recently aquired an A. vorhiesi, and I'm totally loving her amazing slate grey coloration as well as her calm temperament.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zymotic (Dec 9, 2017)

I think people often overlook the native species in their area. For me, that's the Aphonopelma hentzi (Texas Brown) and Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona Blonde). The Grammostola pulchripes is also one I think new hobbyists often overlook. It's such a great looking species and it gets pretty big.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree with @cold blood the whole genus of Thrixopelma deserves so much love. You can all continue to ignore them though as it means i end up with even more of them.

As for my opinion on the most underrated species i agree with @VanessaS E parvulus are an amazing species to own and so beautiful, my adult female as been nothing but a little diamond since i got her. I would also like to add Lasiodorides polycuspulatus to the list as they are beautiful, big generally calm and very easy to care for here's my little juvenile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 9, 2017)

I was tempted to post L.polycuspulatus. I love mine and they are definitely underrated. I am a big fan of Thrixopelma and have four species - ockerti, sp. Blue, pruriens and sp. Cajamarca. Those are the only ones I have seen available in Canada. I'm always on the lookout for Thrixopelma cyaneolum.
I've noticed that this thread is filled with NW terrestrials. As a group, they are overall very underrated. Everyone is always so eager to get OW species when there are dozens and dozens of fabulous NW species that they don't even seem to consider. This thread is chocked full of why they should be considered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> Everyone is always so eager to get OW species when there are dozens and dozens of fabulous NW species that they don't even seem to consider.


I've noticed that, I see so many people that completely dismiss the vast majority of NW terrestrials as "boring pet rocks" and it really irks me tbh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 9, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> Theraphosa spiders would've been it if they weren't an ugly brown color.


What was that? Bet you haven't see an AF in person.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 9, 2017)

@VanessaS if you ever get the chance to acquire a T lagunas grab it with both hands they are stunning their colours range from T cyaneolum blue to a very dark navy blue with a metallic edge and those beautiful gold markings rival anything I've seen so far.

@The Grym Reaper well said the choice of new world tarantulas is truly one of nature's best gifts and should never be overlooked even by experienced keepers. Even though I've kept and do keep some old worlds i still find myself looking through the new world section more than old world

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina (Dec 9, 2017)

You know why I hate these kinds of threads? Because I went to the Hamm expo today and I bought an H. sanguiniceps (among others...) because I had read about them in this thread. Therefore it's not my fault I bought _another _T .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 3


----------



## kevinlowl (Dec 9, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> What was that? Bet you haven't see an AF in person.


Saw one at an expo. Sure post molt looks nice but it still looks ugly part of it's life as opposed to LPs which looks great all it's life.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 9, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> Saw one at an expo. Sure post molt looks nice but it still looks ugly part of it's life as opposed to LPs which looks great all it's life.


LMAO, while I'm not generally a fan of the Theraposa, compared to an LP, they're freaking gorgeous.

LP is the _definition_ of the word boring in my eyes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 10, 2017)

Ephebopus murinus...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> LMAO, while I'm not generally a fan of the Theraposa, compared to an LP, they're freaking gorgeous.
> 
> LP is the _definition_ of the word boring in my eyes.


Ah ah ah, when I want to laugh I hope to find one of your comments about_ Lasiodora parahybana_ 

Christ, would love to dress like Santa and throw, straight in your chimney, a good 200/250 'L.P' slings

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arachnoclown (Dec 10, 2017)

It would have to be the Brachypelma sabulosum for me. Not only does it get overlooked by almost all the other Brachys it even gets over looked by the Vagans and other red rumps. Many times it is offered up as freebie. I don't get it. They're great first time T's. Females tend to be a little skittish until you get them out of their enclosures. The males have always been great. Really docile and many times trying to climb on me and go for a ride while doing maintence. I really enjoy this species.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 10, 2017)

Arachnoclown said:


> View attachment 260027
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need a MM??


----------



## Arachnoclown (Dec 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Do you need a MM??





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Already got one ....I do have another female but she's sack mates with this male pictured. Brother sister thing kinda grosses me out even though it happens in the wild. How much do you want for him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 10, 2017)

Arachnoclown said:


> View attachment 260088
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheap, message me


----------



## Flexzone (Dec 10, 2017)

*Ami sp. "Panama"*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 10, 2017)

AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## kevinlowl (Dec 10, 2017)

@viper69 NO. Euthaluz sp Rad is an overrated uninteresting slow growing midget.



cold blood said:


> LMAO, while I'm not generally a fan of the Theraposa, compared to an LP, they're freaking gorgeous.
> 
> LP is the _definition_ of the word boring in my eyes.


Some (most?) call it boring, I call it classic haha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 11, 2017)

If I'm being truthful, there is one T that I'm pretty underwhelmed by so far, and it is the Euathlus Sp. Red. Why? Well, I'm pretty sure that I'll be dead by the time this thing is an inch long, and I'll have to include it in my will. I've had it almost a year, and it's still only 1/2 inch long. Calling the growth rate glacial would be an insult to glaciers, which are much speedier. I'm sure the adults are as great as everyone says, but out of all my slings, it's the only one that really frustrates me with slow growth (and being a pet hole that I almost never see.)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StampFan (Dec 11, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> If I'm being truthful, there is one T that I'm pretty underwhelmed by so far, and it is the Euathlus Sp. Red. Why? Well, I'm pretty sure that I'll be dead by the time this thing is an inch long, and I'll have to include it in my will. I've had it almost a year, and it's still only 1/2 inch long. Calling the growth rate glacial would be an insult to glaciers, which are much speedier. I'm sure the adults are as great as everyone says, but out of all my slings, it's the only one that really frustrates me with slow growth (and being a pet hole that I almost never see.)


Huh.  I'd consider it my most entertaining small sling.  Always on the move.  Never hides.  Will even take down big prey if I don't pre-kill first.....and one of mine is pretty tiny.


----------



## Pokie11 (Dec 11, 2017)

LPs are not boring IMO
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Yeah, they are not as colorful as other Ts, but I found their dark grey/pink hair coloration really nice. Mine is very active and he never uses his hide. Aaand- he is eating like a monster.

N. incei is underrated too, at least in my country. But they are absolutely gorgeous and cute and a must-have for every collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 11, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> If I'm being truthful, there is one T that I'm pretty underwhelmed by so far, and it is the Euathlus Sp. Red. Why? Well, I'm pretty sure that I'll be dead by the time this thing is an inch long, and I'll have to include it in my will. I've had it almost a year, and it's still only 1/2 inch long. Calling the growth rate glacial would be an insult to glaciers, which are much speedier. I'm sure the adults are as great as everyone says, but out of all my slings, it's the only one that really frustrates me with slow growth (and being a pet hole that I almost never see.)


I feed my spiderlings one appropriately sized prey item twice a week, and keep them at room temperature, and mine have gone from 1/4" to 1.5"+ since mid April 2016. That puts them at about 1"/year.



Flexzone said:


> *Ami sp. "Panama"*


I love my little girl. She used to be more visible, but for the last few months has decided to spend all of her time inside her hide.
I think that all the dwarf species are very underrated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 11, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> I feed my spiderlings one appropriately sized prey item twice a week, and keep them at room temperature, and mine have gone from 1/4" to 1.5"+ since mid April 2016. That puts them at about 1"/year.


Mine has eaten twice in the last 11 months. Once when it was a 3/8 inch sling, and once again after it molted to its current size of 1/2 inch. After those, it ignored every prekilled prey item...I have picked out tons of untouched small cricket bodies. The T's abdomen looked quite plump after both feedings, so I can only assume that it got its fill after each feeding and is waiting for a molt to eat again. It's usually between 75 and 77 in my kitchen where it lives. All my other slings have thrived, and many are over 2 inches at this point.


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 11, 2017)

One person mentioned this and I flat out agree, the most underrated species, Grammostola porteri. Scoffed off as the pet store tarantula that most unknowing beginners buy. I've been there. There is plenty of beauty in the G porteri and it's a fantastic tarantula. She's not my favorite, but definitely belongs in my collection.
The second most underrated is the Brachypelma vagans. After a molt, gorgeous. Cheap and often overlooked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 11, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Mine has eaten twice in the last 11 months. Once when it was a 3/8 inch sling, and once again after it molted to its current size of 1/2 inch. After those, it ignored every prekilled prey item...I have picked out tons of untouched small cricket bodies. The T's abdomen looked quite plump after both feedings, so I can only assume that it got its fill after each feeding and is waiting for a molt to eat again. It's usually between 75 and 77 in my kitchen where it lives. All my other slings have thrived, and many are over 2 inches at this point.


Mine didn't have the best appetite for pre-killed. Although I know that spiderlings will scavenge, rather than starve to death, their response to pre-killed food is not as enthusiastic as live prey.
As soon as I started getting in pinhead crickets, as opposed to using pre-killed crickets/parts and meal worms, none of mine have ever turned down a meal unless in pre-moult. The Euathlus/Homoeomma sp. Red are some of my most enthusiastic eaters and take down prey larger than I ever would have given them credit for. Since moving to live food, they have never fasted.
Now, I only use pre-killed as a very last resort. They will scavenge, but my experience is that they much prefer their dinner moving and have much better appetites for live food.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Dec 11, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> One person mentioned this and I flat out agree, the most underrated species, Grammostola porteri. Scoffed off as the pet store tarantula that most unknowing beginners buy. I've been there. There is plenty of beauty in the G porteri and it's a fantastic tarantula. She's not my favorite, but definitely belongs in my collection.
> The second most underrated is the Brachypelma vagans. After a molt, gorgeous. Cheap and often overlooked.


I completely agree. A friend gave me three vagans slings as freebies, and they are not only fun to keep but the red stands out on them like crazy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Flexzone (Dec 11, 2017)

Forgot to add another one, I find _*Tapinauchenius violaceus*_ aren't at the top of peoples choices.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## FinnMosin (Dec 12, 2017)

Poecilotheria rufilata. As far as Poecilotheria goes, many overshadow this one. In my opinion it is the most striking. Greens, pinks, yellows and black. They also have that cool "bandit mask" all us S. calceatum fans appreciate. And they are huge. You can keep your metallica, I'll have a rufilata instead. I'd say subfusca is just as nice, but they sure aren't under appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ztesch (Dec 12, 2017)

Flexzone said:


> Forgot to add another one, I find _*Tapinauchenius violaceus*_ aren't at the top of peoples choices.


I got one of these last week!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 13, 2017)

Brachypelma albopilosum aka "Honduran Curly Hair" aka "Hobby Form" aka "Pube Hair" aka "The Crap Version"

Watched everyone turn snobbish since the Nicaraguan form became readily available... I don't care if mine is part vagans or some random mongrel or even just a less popular version, she's awesome and I will fight anyone who says otherwise. 

View media item 39473View media item 39472

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## boina (Dec 13, 2017)

Flexzone said:


> Forgot to add another one, I find _*Tapinauchenius violaceus*_ aren't at the top of peoples choices.


Tapinauchenius in general I'd say. I have sanctivincenti and they are awsome. Active, out, voratious and great colors. What's not to like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## cold blood (Dec 13, 2017)

Pokie11 said:


> N. incei is underrated too, at least in my country


Underrated everywhere...the whole genus is (much like those thrixies)


Pokie11 said:


> LPs are not boring IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500 species could have eaten that just the same and *many* share their appetite...and they all look better doing it...hehe.

Same for not hiding.

I'm not dissing your LP, just expressing myself  Everyone has or will have an LP, its good that some people love them...even if I find it funny

But really, if you like the LP, you really need to get yourself a Pamphobeteus species.   Pamphs feed on LPs...lol...and anything else that gets in their way.



boina said:


> Tapinauchenius in general I'd say. I have sanctivincenti and they are awsome. Active, out, voratious and great colors. What's not to like?


Good one.

Not only have I never had a Tap...Ive never even been close to getting one.....Definitely a genus I over look personally....which is nuts, as I know I would like them, they have many traits I adore...speed, fast growth, great appetites (pretty much comes with fast growth though).     They're not even that expensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StampFan (Dec 13, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Good one.
> 
> Not only have I never had a Tap...Ive never even been close to getting one.....Definitely a genus I over look personally....which is nuts, as I know I would like them, they have many traits I adore...speed, fast growth, great appetites (pretty much comes with fast growth though).     They're not even that expensive.


I just told a story in another thread, my Tapi sp Union Island freebie shed in November, ate last Friday night, and then unexpectedly shed again the next day, Saturday.  And has some pretty cool web tubing built in the little vial.  Along with pretty adult colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 13, 2017)

cold blood said:


> But really, if you like the LP, you really need to get yourself a Pamphobeteus species.   Pamphs feed on LPs...lol...and anything else that gets in their way.


 Hey man, if you like that pampho...you need to get yourself some Theraphosa. They feed on pamphs! And their better at everything else... lmao just busting your chops.  


boina said:


> Tapinauchenius in general I'd say. I have sanctivincenti and they are awsome. Active, out, voratious and great colors. What's not to like?


Definitely. I think most people sleep on them because they don't get very large. @cold blood Buy one man, you won't regret it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## StampFan (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm not sure one could really get enough Pamphos.  They're just too good to miss out on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shaithisferenczy (Dec 14, 2017)

for me the most under rated has to be Euathlus sp "Red" wonderful well mannered little creatures and i never see anyone talking about them  They are hard to get though, at least where i am anyway.


----------



## WoofSpider (Dec 14, 2017)

Pokie11 said:


> N. incei is underrated too, at least in my country. But they are absolutely gorgeous and cute and a must-have for every collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N. incei is probably my favorite species of all time. I never buy more than one of a species, but I definitely need a gold version to go with my green one. I mean, just look at this thing. It's ridiculously beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 2


----------

